# Afrika Bambaataa tonight!



## ska invita (Oct 5, 2012)

*If anyone is free tonight i really recommend catching Afrika Bambaataa, playing at Lakota tonight - one of the most entertaining live djs ever...*



> > AFRIKA BAMBAATAA
> 
> Afrika Bambaataa is one of the three main originators of break-beat deejaying, and is respectfully known as the "Godfather" of hip hop and the "Father " of the Electro Funk Sound. He is one of the architects of Hip Hop Culture . Through his co-opting of the street gang the Black Spades into the music and culture-oriented Zulu nation, he is responsible for spreading hip-hop culture throughout the world and is credited for coining the phrase "Hip-Hop". He has consistently made records nationally and internationally.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 6, 2012)

I saw the poster for this and would have gone if I had not had other plans. How was it?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I saw the poster for this and would have gone if I had not had other plans. How was it?


i live in london but was hoping someone else would go!


----------

